# win 1 week of kayaking in Ecuador with SWA1



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Win 1 week of kayaking in Ecuador with Small World Adventures.

You pick the trip--we offer Class II through Class V anytime between November and March 2011/2012.

So whether you are looking to work on your Class III playboating, or want to charge steep creeks, we can give you 7 days of amazing whitewater!

To enter, visit Ecuador kayaking, whitewater rafting and river whitewater adventures - Small World Adventures, Colorado.

Scroll down the homepage and click the enter to win link.

We'll draw the winner on October 17th.

Good luck to everyone, Ecuador is a sweet place to kayak in the winter!


----------

